# Can a bird be banded at any age?



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

lets say the bird is now an adult, can it still be banded?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pijies need to be banded around *7-9 days of age*. After that, some use a snap-on type band.

Lovebirds (Renee) should be along with more information and possible pictures of banding.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Jedd's has what your looking for, though you might want to try and pick
some out some other things that you need as well. I love how fast their orders arrive, but
you pay some for the shipping. Here's a link to that section:

http://www.jedds.com/SubCategory.asp?MainCategoryID=38

And here's a video from Lovebirds on How to band a baby:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=18776&highlight=banding

Others will be along w/more information from their perspective.

fp


----------



## Flying_Pidgy (Apr 26, 2006)

hmm none of those have any sort of identification, just numbers for the birds. is there anyway i can have it customized to say like a website or my phone number?


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

I know a guy here who customises and makes his own rings. he engraves his details into a aluminium band.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> hmm none of those have any sort of identification, just numbers for the birds. is there anyway i can have it customized to say like a website or my phone number?



Jedd's doesn't show everything at the website that's in their catalogue, so you'd have to give a buzz. I'm not sure which of the Pigeon Supply Houses carry the personalized ones and which of those would best suit your needs, but you can check them all out here:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9455

You can also get their catalogues mailed to you which is nice to have in addition to the website info and sometimes easier to find information out through. 

Here's the website for Foy's which is showing
the personalized bands:

http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/misc_bands/index.html

Hope this helps.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Flying_Pidgy said:


> hmm none of those have any sort of identification, just numbers for the birds. is there anyway i can have it customized to say like a website or my phone number?


I had some custom permanent bands made from Globals, they have my name and address and phone number on them. You can put what you want on them.


----------

